# Sandusky Musky?



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Anyone know if the Sandusky Bay has any musky? I'm heading up there in mid-september to hang out, and wanted to get some fishing in. Always wondered if there were any ski's in there. Thanks!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I never heard of any musky in there, but I have heard of pike being caught in the spring.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

It's Lake Erie, so I'm sure it's possible there are a few there, but not a fish able population. Plenty of bass though.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There is lots of largemouth fished the bay quite a bit have never seen any musky but it's possible the bay is huge never know what your gonna catch usually bass,catfish and sheephead when I'm bass fishing 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info....I'll probably skip fishing the Bay and just enjoy some time with a few drinks in hand. Used to catfish up there, and always had a blast..but caught the muskie bug this past year.


----------

